# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  في السلك : بابكر سلك : الحمام الرقاص

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
في السلك
بابكر سلك
الحمام الرقاص

*انا من هواة تربية الحمام
*مربي لي زناطير وحبة طير
*والهوايه دي عندي من بدري
*حاجه جميله جدا
*تقعد في وسط الحمام وتتفرج
*يجيك الروماني يقدل
*بالوانو المختلفه
*واحجامه المميزه
*والقطاوي اليومين دي قاطي
*القطاوي ده عندو ريش طواااال في القدمين
*ناس الحمام بسموا الريش ده الشرابات
*والمالطي برضو ماشايفو
*لكن الكنج في
*وكمان في انواع جيده اليومين دي
*الحمام آلاف الاصناف والانواع
*وفي الكشكات والبوازه
*الكشكات زاته خشوم بيوت
*في الامري والعنبري
*في البي كرفته والبدون كرفته
*والبي قمبور والبدون قمبور
*والمودينا حمام جميل وانيق
*اشهر انواع الحمام الحمام الزاجل والحمام الرقاص
*الحمام الرقاص ده بكون ريش ضنبو عامل زي الشمسيه
*وطوالي مفنوس وبرقص
*مرات لما يجي ياكل الا يرقد
*مصنقع السنه كلها
*في منو نوع بي قمبور
*وفي نوع بشرابات
*وفي النوع الهندي بي قمبور وشرابات
*دنيا تربية الحمام والطيور دنيا براها
*دنيا ممتعه وجميله
*المهم
*الجماعه قالوا عزام حمام
*قام عزام شال سيكافا
*والجماعه التكتحهم في سيكافا ماعندهم
*يبقي عزام جاب كاس فضل الحمام الرقاص
*واترقصي
*المهم
*مستوي الزعيم يوم الفاشر لم يكن هو المستوي المعهود
*مهما كانت الاسباب ده ما مستوانا
*لذلك لا نخاف لقاء سطيف
*والذين كتبوا من باب المنطق عما يدعونه من رداءة مستوي الزعيم
*نقول لهم لايمكن ان تكون جميع مستويات الزعيم محض صدفه
*ومستوي مباراه واحده هو المستوي الحقيقي
*لاوقت لجدالهم الآن
*لاننا نثق في قدرات الفريق
*ولاننا ننشغل باعداد العده لتخطي الوفاق
*الوفاق فريق كبير ما من الزناطير
*لذا نحترمه ونعد له ما استطعنا من مهارات وخطط ومواهب
*وبعد ان نجتازه بحول الله
*نعمل علي ابعاد اتحاد الجزائر عن دربنا
*انه طريق المطار
*ايها الناس
*الشفوت موعدهم مع نصر كبير ان شاء الله
*بشرط ان نقدم عمل كبير للفريق الكبير
*شفوت ما زناطير
*عشان كده نشتغل بي شفتنه
*كلو زول يقوم بي واجبو كاملا
*لتكتمل اللوحه
*مافي زول يدخل في شغل زول
*انه طريق المطار
*يحتاج لتخصص في العمل
*فالتخصص وتقسيم العمل من اسباب نجاح الاعمال الكبيره
*ومابوصوكم يا ناس
*المهم
*تعادل الفاشر لن يحبطنا
*انها زكاة النصف الاخير من الموسم
*الحمد لله اخرجناها بالسوداني
*ما طلعناها بالدولار
*لو كان سددناها بالدولار
*كان السداد بكون يوم الاحد القادم
*سداد بالسوداني يساعدنا نمشي المطار تاني
*المهم
*عندنا القاب وكنيات كتيره في البلد دي
*حتي البضائع بنسميها بي سعرها ايام الاسعار مستقره والناس مستقره
*بدري الكلام ده قبل الوجوه تبقي مكفهره
*يعني يقول ليك قلم ابو تمنيه قروش
*قلم ابو خمسطاشر
*وحتي الناس
*اب احمد
*اب اربعه (ده لوري)
*اب صلعه
*اب سته
*حتي في الترع في اب عشرين
*المحيرني الناس الالقابها بي الاعداد دي
*زي اب سته
*ده بكون لقب ولا سعر ؟؟؟؟؟
*المهم
*هلالابي عجبوا اداء الهلال يوم النسور
*قال لي شفت هلال المستقبل
*قلت ليهو ناس فيصل موسي وجمعه وكانوتيه والجزولي وبويا ووليد الشعله ووليدعلاء ؟؟؟؟
*بمناسبة وليد علاء
*كيف لاعب مسجل في التيم الكبير بلعب مع الاولمبي ؟؟؟؟
*الزول ده دحين موش كمل العمر الافتراضي عندنا ؟؟؟؟
*المهم
*قال لي لكن الباقيين رديف
*قلت ليهو وكمان معظمهم بلعب في المنتخب الاولمبي بتاعنا
*قال لي ايوه
*قلت ليهو المنتخب الاولمبي بتاعنا الاتغلب من نظيره التونسي في الابيض اتنين
*قال لي صاح
*قلت ليهو حتي المستقبل ما معاكم
*لما يكبروا يكونوا اولاد تونس كبروا
*يقابلوكم في الترجي يطيروكم
*ويظل الصفر حتي في المستقبل
*تطير عيشة الزناطير
*ايها الناس
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت يا والينا
*قبل الكلب البجي قبل العربيه بنجي بقينا
*يمكن نلقي في نفاياتنا شئ يرضينا
*يمكن نلقي طماطمايه تسعدنا وتشبعنا وتغنينا
*يمكن نلقي قطعة خبز مجاني توفر علينا
*يمكن نلقي رقم وطني وجواز سفري يخارجنا يودينا
*الناس يا والينا
*كانت جاريه علي شئ
*بقت جاريه من شئ
*ليه ورينا !!!!

سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب بقي يغيب يوم ويجي يوم قال جية كلو يوم ما جايبه حقها ما بتغطي معاهو
والي لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمام الرقاص 

بابكر سلك

في السلك
الحمام الرقاص

*انا من هواة تربية الحمام
*مربي لي زناطير وحبة طير
*والهوايه دي عندي من بدري
*حاجه جميله جدا
*تقعد في وسط الحمام وتتفرج
*يجيك الروماني يقدل
*بالوانو المختلفه
*واحجامه المميزه
*والقطاوي اليومين دي قاطي
*القطاوي ده عندو ريش طواااال في القدمين
*ناس الحمام بسموا الريش ده الشرابات
*والمالطي برضو ماشايفو
*لكن الكنج في 
*وكمان في انواع جيده اليومين دي
*الحمام آلاف الاصناف والانواع
*وفي الكشكات والبوازه 
*الكشكات زاته خشوم بيوت
*في الامري والعنبري 
*في البي كرفته والبدون كرفته
*والبي قمبور والبدون قمبور
*والمودينا حمام جميل وانيق
*اشهر انواع الحمام الحمام الزاجل والحمام الرقاص
*الحمام الرقاص ده بكون ريش ضنبو عامل زي الشمسيه
*وطوالي مفنوس وبرقص
*مرات لما يجي ياكل الا يرقد
*مصنقع السنه كلها
*في منو نوع بي قمبور
*وفي نوع بشرابات
*وفي النوع  الهندي بي قمبور وشرابات
*دنيا تربية الحمام والطيور دنيا براها
*دنيا ممتعه وجميله
*المهم
*الجماعه قالوا عزام حمام
*قام عزام شال سيكافا
*والجماعه التكتحهم في سيكافا ماعندهم
*يبقي عزام جاب كاس فضل الحمام الرقاص
*واترقصي
*المهم
*مستوي الزعيم يوم الفاشر لم يكن هو المستوي المعهود
*مهما كانت الاسباب ده ما مستوانا
*لذلك لا نخاف لقاء سطيف
*والذين كتبوا من باب المنطق عما يدعونه من رداءة مستوي الزعيم
*نقول لهم لايمكن ان تكون جميع مستويات الزعيم محض صدفه
*ومستوي مباراه واحده هو المستوي الحقيقي
*لاوقت لجدالهم الآن
*لاننا نثق في قدرات الفريق
*ولاننا ننشغل باعداد العده لتخطي الوفاق
*الوفاق فريق كبير ما من الزناطير
*لذا نحترمه ونعد له ما استطعنا من مهارات وخطط ومواهب
*وبعد ان نجتازه بحول الله
*نعمل علي ابعاد اتحاد الجزائر عن دربنا
*انه طريق المطار
*ايها الناس
*الشفوت موعدهم مع نصر كبير ان شاء الله
*بشرط ان نقدم عمل كبير للفريق الكبير
*شفوت ما زناطير
*عشان كده نشتغل بي شفتنه
*كلو زول يقوم بي واجبو كاملا
*لتكتمل اللوحه
*مافي زول يدخل في شغل زول
*انه طريق المطار
*يحتاج لتخصص في العمل
*فالتخصص وتقسيم العمل من اسباب نجاح الاعمال الكبيره
*ومابوصوكم يا ناس
*المهم
*تعادل الفاشر لن يحبطنا
*انها زكاة النصف الاخير من الموسم
*الحمد لله اخرجناها بالسوداني
*ما طلعناها بالدولار
*لو كان سددناها بالدولار 
*كان السداد بكون يوم الاحد القادم
*سداد بالسوداني يساعدنا نمشي المطار تاني
*المهم
*عندنا القاب وكنيات كتيره في البلد دي
*حتي البضائع بنسميها بي سعرها ايام الاسعار مستقره والناس مستقره 
*بدري الكلام ده قبل الوجوه تبقي مكفهره
*يعني يقول ليك قلم ابو تمنيه قروش
*قلم ابو خمسطاشر
*وحتي الناس
*اب احمد
*اب اربعه  (ده لوري)
*اب صلعه
*اب سته
*حتي في الترع في  اب عشرين
*المحيرني الناس الالقابها بي الاعداد دي
*زي اب سته
*ده بكون لقب ولا سعر ؟؟؟؟؟
*المهم
*هلالابي عجبوا اداء الهلال يوم النسور
*قال لي شفت هلال المستقبل
*قلت ليهو ناس فيصل موسي  وجمعه وكانوتيه والجزولي وبويا ووليد الشعله ووليدعلاء ؟؟؟؟
*بمناسبة وليد علاء
*كيف لاعب مسجل في التيم الكبير بلعب مع الاولمبي ؟؟؟؟
*الزول ده دحين موش كمل العمر الافتراضي عندنا ؟؟؟؟
*المهم 
*قال لي لكن الباقيين رديف
*قلت ليهو وكمان معظمهم بلعب في المنتخب الاولمبي بتاعنا
*قال لي ايوه
*قلت ليهو المنتخب الاولمبي بتاعنا الاتغلب من نظيره التونسي في الابيض اتنين
*قال لي صاح
*قلت ليهو حتي المستقبل ما معاكم
*لما يكبروا يكونوا اولاد تونس كبروا
*يقابلوكم في الترجي يطيروكم
*ويظل الصفر حتي في المستقبل
*تطير عيشة الزناطير 
*ايها الناس
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت يا والينا
*قبل الكلب البجي قبل العربيه بنجي بقينا
*يمكن نلقي في نفاياتنا شئ يرضينا
*يمكن نلقي طماطمايه تسعدنا وتشبعنا وتغنينا
*يمكن نلقي قطعة خبز مجاني توفر علينا
*يمكن نلقي رقم وطني وجواز سفري يخارجنا يودينا
*الناس يا والينا
*كانت جاريه علي شئ
*بقت جاريه من شئ 
*ليه ورينا !!!!
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب بقي يغيب يوم ويجي يوم قال  جية كلو يوم ما جايبه حقها ما بتغطي معاهو
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

**قلت ليهو المنتخب الاولمبي بتاعنا الاتغلب من نظيره التونسي في الابيض اتنين
*قال لي صاح
*قلت ليهو حتي المستقبل ما معاكم
*لما يكبروا يكونوا اولاد تونس كبروا
*يقابلوكم في الترجي يطيروكم
*ويظل الصفر حتي في المستقبل
*تطير عيشة الزناطير
***********
مشكور عثلاوى
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------

